# Lost iPhoto and Garageband?



## jverschu (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello MacOSX support member.

New to Mac and Leopard, I think that by cleaning my dock (call it playing around..) I suspect to have knocked out Garageband, iPhoto and maybe more.. Garageband is not a priority for me but now being "ready" for iPhoto; how to get it back? I think what happened is that I dragged the icons into the trash. When that means that I UNINSTALLED them, well we have the problem right there. When doing  a search in Spotlight nothing comes up. So the programs are definitely gone...

Thanks
Jan


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 23, 2007)

You posted this same exact post about a month ago  http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/296566-lost-iphoto-garageband.html
No progress, yet?

Dragging an icon from the Dock absolutely does not remove or uninstall the app from your Mac. That icon in the Dock is only a link, similar to an alias or shortcut, to the real app or document. If you drag the icon out of your Dock, all that happens is the change to the Dock that you see. The app, such as iPhoto, will still be in your Applications folder. Find the app in that folder, and drag the icon back to your Dock.
If you are missing that app from your Applications folder, make sure that you have not accidentally dragged it into another folder, or out to your Desktop, etc. Spotlight will help to find where your app really is.
If it has somehow been trashed, then reinstall from your grey restore DVD, or from your copy of iLife, whichever you have.


----------



## jverschu (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi there Delta Mac!
Yes just now it got cleared up, I received a similar answer direct into my inbox from a colleague of yours. The only thing remaining is that I could swear to have that guitar icon and iPhoto on my doc just after installing Leopard. But that is simply not possible apparently without using also the restore DVD... I just do not know what my brain is doing with me... 
Thanks to you too and a Merry Christmas
Jan


----------



## rleblanc49 (May 18, 2009)

i have same problem, i did not do anything to delete. the app is in dock but with a question mark on it. it has worked good for over a year, then all of a sudden its gone.  i already was updated to new i life when it came in. this problem is on one of my mac book pros. but not other. on my 24 in imac i can not find my systems preference i con. i type in spot light for both of my problems but no luck. any ideas would be helpfull. this is my first problem that i have not been able to solve myself.


----------



## jverschu (May 18, 2009)

I think you may have to reinstall... In my case I upgraded to Leopard and forgot to install iLife... I hope somebody else may have quicker solution for you but I think hearing what you have happen, your only option probably is a reinstall of iLife..
Good luck!


----------



## rleblanc49 (May 18, 2009)

i reinstalled i life on my mac book pro and it took care of iphoto. i do not know how to get my system preference back on mi 24 in imac. i hate to reinstall every thing. i have a tera bite of storeage and it is almost full. do not want to lose everything. takes forever to backup.


----------



## port7876 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello,
Ever since someone cleaned my dock put some things in the trash that weren't important, this was the only one that was. When I look GarageBand up in spotlight, It opens in Finder, I click on it, and it has an error opening and it will not open. What do I do NOW???


----------



## port7876 (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 30, 2011)

port7876 said:


> Hello,
> Ever since someone cleaned my dock put some things in the trash (...) When I look GarageBand up in spotlight, It opens in Finder, I click on it, and it has an error opening and it will not open. What do I do NOW???



Try reinstalling Garageband. It's either on your iLife DVD disk, or it's on disk #2 of your original restore DVD set (the set of 2 grey disks that came with your Mac when new)

If that doesn't help, try Garageband in a different user account on your Mac. Create a new user account just for this purpose.


----------

